# One or two embryo transfer?



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi All
We have just started our 4th cycle of ICSI with a different clinic as we moved house and have been asked to decide whether we want one or two embryos transferred (assuming we have more than one).  The consultant suggested that we'd be good candidates for SET as we have been successful with ICSI before (cute as they come 15 mth old DS - very unbiased I know  ) and I respond well to meds and he then explained (in detail) the increased chances of having a multiple pregnancy with 2 embryo transfer and the potential complications that can arise in the pregnancy.
My DH and I have been debating back and forth about what to do - if we decide to go for SET we cannot change our mind on ET day.  In addition, although we have been successful previously, we did have two embryos transferred then and they did assisted hatching on both, which put our chances of multiples much higher again.  My pregnancy went smoothly but I did have 3 hospital admissions for bad bleeds and quite severe PGP, so I'd be very nervous of a multiple pgrenancy

My question is, has anyone similar circumstances that could offer some advise?
  
Thanks x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Interesting question ~ we have been thinking along the same lines for when we start again.  

On cycle 2 we had 2 transferred and we had a blighted ovum, and then last cycle we again had 2 transferred and both took but we lost a twin at 8 week.

Do you think that as you have been pg before that your body will know what to do this time and therefore be more receptive   

What is the reason that you cannot change your mind on day of ET 

Sorry I can't offer you more advice, but I will be following the thread.

Scooby xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

We raised this question when we went to our clinic 2 weeks ago. We only had one embryo to put back when I got pg with James so didn't have to think about it before. One thing our con did say is that HFEA are pushing for everyone to have SET.

 It is so difficult to know what to do, if I did have 2 put back and we got pg with twins it is a very daunting thought, I know we would cope (i hope) but the health risks/complications that go with it are very real. Also I wouldn't want it to impact on James too much. 

Not sure why you can't change your mind on day of ET but I guess it is to do with getting the embryos ready for transfer and freezing any others.

Bev xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

My two penneth would be from the financial aspect- disregarding all the health aspects, think about how much more improved your chances are of actually achieving a pregnancy/live birth with 2 embryos than one!


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi all
Thanks so much for your replies.  The reason for not being able to change our minds is that we have to sign some document agreeing to the number of embryos to transfer - there was loads of paperwork to complete before we started treatment, and we think its part of the new HFEA procedures.  Part of what was explained to us by the consultant was that while we could reduce the number of embryos transferred on the day, if we opted for SET we could not increase the number transferred on the day.  

We're still so unsure what to opt for, if we do have a choice.  We have always had 2 transferred, and our history has ranged from a BFN to No fertilization to a BFP, leading to a single pregnancy. Definitely think that having 2 transferred would increase our chances and cant ignore the cost of each cycle; the flip side of that though, is the financial impact of having twins...HUGE!

The confusion continues.........


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry to see you didn't have any embies fertilise DC. 

To anyone else wondering about SET versus two now, it would be great to have a chat about it. 
I'm thinking of SET (assuming we get that far) but who knows what the clinic will say.
I just think twins would be incredibly hard on our whole family including my ds and worry about the health risks too. 
So unless we only have really poor quality embryos I think we will ask for only 1 and then hope to save the others for FET if it doesn't work.


----------

